# Firefly!!!



## Duniwin (May 10, 2008)

Ok, so that we don't hijack the "few good men" thread anymore than we already did, I posting a brand new thread devoted to Joss Whedon's *Firefly*.
Here we can post all our favorite quotes, pictures, and innuendos related to Firefly and Serenity.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 10, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> Ok, so that we don't hijack the "few good men" thread anymore than we already did, I posting a brand new thread devoted to Joss Whedon's *Firefly*.
> Here we can post all our favorite quotes, pictures, and innuendos related to Firefly and Serenity.



Okay, I'll play!

One of my all-time faves: "May have been the losing side. Still not convinced it was the wrong one."


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

Sure. It would be humiliating. 
Having to lie there while the better man refuses to spill your blood. 
Mercy is the mark of a great man. 
//stabs the guy//
Guess I'm just a good man. 
//stabs him again// 
Well, I'm all right."


----------



## Duniwin (May 10, 2008)

"A man walks down the street in a hat like that, people know he's not afraid of anybody." 

View attachment themessage601b.jpg


----------



## Carrie (May 10, 2008)

Eerie timing - I just (as in moments ago) finished watching the entire series for the first time. Loved it. 

Screwed up and watched "Serenity" first, though. Wash! 


"Also? I can kill you with my brain." Priceless.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Eerie timing - I just (as in moments ago) finished watching the entire series for the first time. Loved it.
> 
> Screwed up and watched "Serenity" first, though. Wash!
> 
> ...



Honey, I didn't know you hadn't seen them, or I would have converted you long ago.

<- is still in complete denial about Wash


----------



## Carrie (May 10, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Honey, I didn't know you hadn't seen them, or I would have converted you long ago.
> 
> <- is still in complete denial about Wash


I know! I'm really baffled that no one in my life who is halfway aware of my taste ever mentioned it to me before. It _and_ Battlestar Galactica. What the eff, people; now I'm all day late and a dollar short. 

I laughed so, so hard at Wash talking to the cow fetus. "We are a peaceful race..."


----------



## Blackjack (May 10, 2008)

I _knew_ something was missing from my Netflix queue.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 10, 2008)

OMG the most amazing series EVER IMHO...jeepy got me hooked 2 summers ago. Why oh Why did they have to cancel it???


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I _knew_ something was missing from my Netflix queue.



OMG, Beej - this series was made for you!


----------



## clubgossip (May 11, 2008)

Confused....I just wish I knew this series...might not have made it downunder.
Poo


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

The movie version is called Serenity and it is on DVD!!!!


http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0379786/

William




clubgossip said:


> Confused....I just wish I knew this series...might not have made it downunder.
> Poo


----------



## supersoup (May 11, 2008)

oh man, i've been wanting to see this series forever.

this thread makes that multiply by 239084!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 11, 2008)

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne

Our Jayne saw the mudders' backs breakin'
He saw the mudders' lament
And he saw the magistrate takin'
Every dollar and leavin' five cents
So he said "you can't do that to my people"
He said "you can't crush them under your heel"
So Jayne strapped on his hat
And in 5 seconds flat
Stole everythin' Boss Higgins had to steal

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne

Now here is what separates heroes
From common folk like you and I
The man they call Jayne
He turned 'round his plane
And let that money hit sky
He dropped it onto our houses
He dropped it into our yards
The man they called Jayne
He stole away our pain
And headed out for the stars

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne.


----------



## Zandoz (May 11, 2008)

Mal: "Well, lady I must say..." (admiring smile) "...you're my kinda stupid."

------------

Wash: "Little River just gets more colorful by the moment. What'll she do next?" 

Zoe: "Either blow us all up or rub soup in our hair. It's a toss-up." 

Wash: "I hope she does the soup thing. It's always a hoot, and we don't all die from it."

-------------

Kaylee: Up 'til the punching, it was a real nice party.

-------------

Mal: You know, you ain't quite right. 
River: It's a popular theory.


----------



## Duniwin (May 11, 2008)

supersoup said:


> oh man, i've been wanting to see this series forever.
> 
> this thread makes that multiply by 239084!



I will be bringing the series, or at least the disc with the pilot episode, to the HB Memorial Day Bash. If we have a DVD player maybe we can do a screening.


_Jayne raises his pistol to shoot Mal's attacker, but Zoe stops him._
* Zoe: *Jayne. This is something the Captain has to do for himself.
* Mal: *No! No it's not!
*Zoe:* Oh.
_Jayne and Zoe start firing._


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!







http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Complete-Nathan-Fillion/dp/B0000AQS0F

William




Duniwin said:


> I will be bringing the series, or at least the disc with the pilot episode, to the HB Memorial Day Bash. If we have a DVD player maybe we can do a screening.
> 
> 
> _Jayne raises his pistol to shoot Mal's attacker, but Zoe stops him._
> ...


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!






http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Complete-Nathan-Fillion/dp/B0000AQS0F

William




Duniwin said:


> I will be bringing the series, or at least the disc with the pilot episode, to the HB Memorial Day Bash. If we have a DVD player maybe we can do a screening.
> 
> 
> _Jayne raises his pistol to shoot Mal's attacker, but Zoe stops him._
> ...


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!






http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Complete-Nathan-Fillion/dp/B0000AQS0F

William




Duniwin said:


> I will be bringing the series, or at least the disc with the pilot episode, to the HB Memorial Day Bash. If we have a DVD player maybe we can do a screening.
> 
> 
> _Jayne raises his pistol to shoot Mal's attacker, but Zoe stops him._
> ...


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!

Firefly complete Series for $25.00

http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Complete-Nathan-Fillion/dp/B0000AQS0F

William




Duniwin said:


> I will be bringing the series, or at least the disc with the pilot episode, to the HB Memorial Day Bash. If we have a DVD player maybe we can do a screening.
> 
> 
> _Jayne raises his pistol to shoot Mal's attacker, but Zoe stops him._
> ...


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!

Firefly complete Series for $25.00

http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Complete-Nathan-Fillion/dp/B0000AQS0F

William




Duniwin said:


> I will be bringing the series, or at least the disc with the pilot episode, to the HB Memorial Day Bash. If we have a DVD player maybe we can do a screening.
> 
> 
> _Jayne raises his pistol to shoot Mal's attacker, but Zoe stops him._
> ...


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!

Firefly complete Series for $25.00







http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Complete-Nathan-Fillion/dp/B0000AQS0F

William


----------



## William (May 11, 2008)

Hey!!!

I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!

Firefly complete Series for $25.00






http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Complete-Nathan-Fillion/dp/B0000AQS0F

William


----------



## Duniwin (May 14, 2008)

*Mal:* Don't take his offer.
*Inara:* What?
*Mal:* Don't do it... because in the case it happens it means he's the fella that killed me ... and I don't like fellas that kill me, not in general.
*Mal: *I said before I don't have call to stop you, and that's true, but anyways... don't.


----------



## William (May 14, 2008)

Sorry for the multiple posts, I guess I was doing this when the site went down 

William




William said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> OMG, Beej - this series was made for you!



OH MY GOD IT SO WAS.

I just watched the pilot episode.

I know where my money's going next paycheck.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 14, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I will be bringing the series, or at least the disc with the pilot episode, to the HB Memorial Day Bash. If we have a DVD player maybe we can do a screening.
> 
> [/I]





Blackjack said:


> OH MY GOD IT SO WAS.
> 
> I just watched the pilot episode.
> 
> I know where my money's going next paycheck.



Am putting series DVDs in my pile o'stuff right now. Have to figure out what to do about playing them, though. Perhaps I can get a new graphics card for the laptop by then...

Oh, and:

Book: "What are we up to, sweetheart?" 

River: "Fixing your Bible." 

Book: "I, um...(alarmed)...what?" 

River: "Bible's broken. Contradictions, false logistics - doesn't make sense." (she's marked up the bible, crossed out passages) 

Book: "No, no. You - you can't... 

River: "So we'll integrate non-progressional evolution theory with God's creation of Eden. Eleven inherent metaphoric parallels already there. Eleven. Important number. Prime number. One goes into the house of eleven eleven times, but always comes out one. Noah's ark is a problem." 

Book: "Really?" 

River: "We'll have to call it early quantum state phenomenon. Only way to fit 5000 species of mammal on the same boat." (rips out page)


----------



## None (May 15, 2008)

Incredible series, it was a shame FOX cancelled it. The new comic Better Days which concluded the week has been fantastic, and best part happens before Serentiy, so still has WASH!


----------



## MissToodles (May 15, 2008)

I loved "Buffy" and to some extent "Angel", but I'm shocked at the following for "Firefly". It only aired for 11 episodes, albeit out of sequence but still! I enjoyed the movie, but never got around to watching the show. Okay, I added very little to this thread. My apologies.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 15, 2008)

If anyone here is a fan of filk music, the now-defunct band Escape Key did a pretty spiffy song about Firefly: Mal's Song

=Divals


----------



## Duniwin (May 15, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Am putting series DVDs in my pile o'stuff right now. Have to figure out what to do about playing them, though. Perhaps I can get a new graphics card for the laptop by then...
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> ...



I love that episode!

"You don't fix faith. It fixes you."



MissToodles said:


> I loved "Buffy" and to some extent "Angel", but I'm shocked at the following for "Firefly". It only aired for 11 episodes, albeit out of sequence but still! I enjoyed the movie, but never got around to watching the show. Okay, I added very little to this thread. My apologies.



No need to apologize. Hopefully we'll convince you to watch the series, and you'll no longer be quite so shocked by our rabid fandom


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 15, 2008)

I missed "Firefly" when it was first on TV...probably because I was never much of a Buffy or Angel fan (I watched both shows casually at most).

However, I love my DVD set and I'm hoping to do a Firefly costume for Halloween this year.

Considering how much utter crap is on TV today, the way FOX treated this series is a crime.

"Serenity" rocked, too! 


Dennis


----------



## Carrie (May 15, 2008)

"Zoe, ship is yours. Remember, if anything happens to me, or you don't hear from me within the hour... you take this ship and _you come and you rescue me_."


----------



## Suze (May 15, 2008)

William said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I always wanted a reason to shop amazon through Dimensions!
> 
> ...



^i think you've made your point




ohh...sorry. didn't see this :doh:


William said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts, I guess I was doing this when the site went down
> 
> William


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 15, 2008)

An oldie but a goodie....

*Jayne*: I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Laz (May 15, 2008)

I LOVE THAT SHOW! Definitely one of my favs!!! 

(Pulls out the Firefly Companion)

Probly my favorite quote:

Jayne: "Do you know what the chain of command is? It's the chain I go get and beat you with til you understand who's in rutting command here!"


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 16, 2008)

My favorite quote at the moment, from Serenity.


Mal: Zoe, the ship is yours. Remember, if anything happens to me, if you don't hear from me within the hour, you take this ship... and you come and you rescue me!
Zoe: What? (grins wickedly) And risk my ship?


----------



## Duniwin (May 18, 2008)

*Badger:* Of course, you couldn't buy an invite without a diamond the size of a testicle, but I've got my hands on a couple.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 18, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> *Badger:* Of course, you couldn't buy an invite without a diamond the size of a testicle, but I've got my hands on a couple.



...of *invites*!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 19, 2008)

what a weird coincidence, i am watching it now, i have tivo'd it a couple of times...i do love it so....


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 19, 2008)

From my fave episode, "Our Mrs Reynolds:"

ZOE: Remember that sex we were planning to have, ever again?

MAL: But she was naked! And all... articulate!

MAL: Ohh, I'm going to burn in that special Hell... (kisses Saffron)


From "Jaynestown":

SIMON: I reattached a girl's leg. Her whole leg. She named her hamster after me. I got a hamster. He drops a box of money, he gets a town. 

KAYLEE: Bye now. Have good sex. 


From "Safe":

RIVER: The human body can be drained of blood in 8.6 seconds given adequate vacuuming systems.

BOOK: Afraid I might be needing a preacher.
MAL: That's good. You lie there and be ironical. 


From "The Train Job":

NISKA: You do not like I kill this man.
MAL: Oh, no. I'm sure he was a very bad person.
NISKA: My wife's nephew. At dinner, I'm getting earful. 

JAYNE: These are stone killers, little man. They ain't cuddly like me. 


From "War Stories":

ZOE: Preacher, don't the Bible have some pretty specific things to say about killing?
BOOK: Quite specific. It is, however, somewhat fuzzier on the subject of kneecaps.

ZOE: Okay, people... If it moves, shoot it.
KAYLEE: Unless it's the Captain!
ZOE: Unless it's the Captain. 

RIVER: No power in the 'verse can stop me. (LOVE THIS ONE)


From "Objects In Space" *(This was the last episode of the series and IMHO one of the best--Jubal Early was someone I would have liked to see in other episodes, because he was so goddamn scary and intriguing):*

WASH: Yes, Jayne. She's a witch. She has had congress with the beast.
JAYNE: She's in Congress?
WASH: How did your brain even learn human speech? I'm just so curious.

SIMON: You're out of your mind.
EARLY: That's between me and my mind. 

WASH: Psychic, though? That sounds like something out of science fiction.
ZOE: We live in a space ship, dear.
WASH: So?

EARLY: You oughta be shot. Or stabbed. Lose a leg. To be a surgeon, you know? Know what kind of pain you're dealing with. They make psychiatrists get psychoanalyzed before they can get certified, but they don't make a surgeon get cut on. That seem right to you? 

EARLY: You know, with the exception of one deadly and unpredictable midget, this girl is the smallest cargo I've ever had to transport. Yet by far the most troublesome.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 19, 2008)

So shocked that no one has yet put up the best Heart of Gold quote:

Jayne: Don't much see the benefit in gettin' involved in stranger's troubles without a up-front price negotiated.
Shepherd Book: These people need assistance. The benefit wouldn't necessarily be for you.
Jayne: That's what I'm sayin'.
Zoë: No one's gonna force you to go, Jayne. As has been stated, this job is strickly speculative.
Jayne: Good. Don't know these folks, don't much care to.
Mal: They're whores.
Jayne: I'm in. 

God i loved that series, but then I also loved Angel (and buffy, to a lesser extent) Can't wait for Dollhouse!


----------



## Duniwin (May 19, 2008)

*Mal: *"Waah."


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

I can't remember which episode, but here's a quote that has stayed with me.

Mal (about Jayne): "Well, my days of not taking you seriously are certainly coming to a middle"


----------



## Duniwin (May 22, 2008)

pendulous said:


> I can't remember which episode, but here's a quote that has stayed with me.
> 
> Mal (about Jayne): "Well, my days of not taking you seriously are certainly coming to a middle"



It's from _Our Mrs. Renolds_ when Jayne offers to "trade." (A trade? Hell, it's theft.)



Divals said:


> If anyone here is a fan of filk music, the now-defunct band Escape Key did a pretty spiffy song about Firefly: Mal's Song
> 
> =Divals



I just listened to this and I love it! I also listened to and loved Persephone's Song and Shadowbeast. I'm definitely going to check out the rest of their music when I get the chance.

http://cyphertext.net/escapekey/songs.html

I'll have have to check out some more filk as well. The first filk I ever heard wasn't my cup of tea and left a bad taste in my mouth, it soured me on the whole genre. Now that I know there's good stuff out there, I'll have to find it.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 22, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I just listened to this and I love it! I also listened to and loved Persephone's Song and Shadowbeast. I'm definitely going to check out the rest of their music when I get the chance.
> 
> http://cyphertext.net/escapekey/songs.html
> 
> I'll have have to check out some more filk as well. The first filk I ever heard wasn't my cup of tea and left a bad taste in my mouth, it soured me on the whole genre. Now that I know there's good stuff out there, I'll have to find it.



My favorites of theirs are No Hurry, The Girl that's Never Been, and Into the Fire. What other filk have you heard, if I may ask? The big names are Echo's Children, Leslie Fish, Julia Ecklar, and Mercedes Lackey. If you want I can give you some more filk, my collection is pretty decent sized.


----------



## Duniwin (May 22, 2008)

Divals said:


> My favorites of theirs are No Hurry, The Girl that's Never Been, and Into the Fire. What other filk have you heard, if I may ask? The big names are Echo's Children, Leslie Fish, Julia Ecklar, and Mercedes Lackey. If you want I can give you some more filk, my collection is pretty decent sized.



I don't recall the name of the groups, other than that the songs were about _Firefly_ and one about Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ series, and that the lyrics didn't really speak to me. I'd like to hear more, as now that I think of it, I've heard a couple other songs I did like that would probably qualify as filk by several of the definitions I've heard.

Getting back on topic for this thread:

*Sheriff Bourne: *You were truthful back in town. These are tough times. A man can get a job, he might not look too close at what that job is. But a man learns all the details of a situation like ours, well, then he has a choice.
*Mal:* I don't believe he does.


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2008)

River, re. Simon's birthday: "'Day' is a vestigial mode of time measurement, based on solar cycles. It's not applicable. [pause] I didn't get you anything."


----------



## Allie Cat (May 22, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I don't recall the name of the groups, other than that the songs were about _Firefly_ and one about Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ series, and that the lyrics didn't really speak to me. I'd like to hear more, as now that I think of it, I've heard a couple other songs I did like that would probably qualify as filk by several of the definitions I've heard.



Chances are you ran across the Wheel of Time soundtrack. If that is the case, I am truly sorry. 

The only Firefly filk songs I know are Mal's Song and I'm Going to See Serenity by Dan Sehane... yeah.


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> It's from _Our Mrs. Renolds_ when Jayne offers to "trade." (A trade? Hell, it's theft.)



Thanks. I'm going to sit and watch them all again in a big marathon soon.

After I get through the original Star Trek...


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 28, 2008)

*_Mal alone in the dessert, sitting on a rock, naked*_ "ahh yep, that went well"


----------



## Waxwing (May 28, 2008)

Today I took a "which firefly character are you" test, and I got River. Love her, but I wanted to be Mal.


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Today I took a "which firefly character are you" test, and I got River. Love her, but I wanted to be Mal.



I came up as Jayne...but I think I'm closer to Wash


----------



## KendraLee (May 28, 2008)

How awesome to find so many firefly fans on here. Love, love, love it. When the series ended I felt like someone in my family died. Its the same feeling I get when I finish reading a book or a series of books and I know there isn't going to be another one.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 29, 2008)

Mostly Kaylee, but sometimes I get Zoe. Depends on the quiz.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 30, 2008)

Which Firefly character are you?​


----------



## KendraLee (May 30, 2008)

I got Inara in one and River in another


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 30, 2008)

I have taken only one test, but I got Shepherd Book. I actually think that's pretty spot on. Yay for being a former insitutional bad-ass turned wandering priest!


----------



## Carrie (May 30, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I have taken only one test, but I got Shepherd Book. I actually think that's pretty spot on. Yay for being a former insitutional bad-ass turned wandering priest!


Yep. I think the two biggest arguments for bringing the series back or doing another film is that 1). Shepherd Book has this fantastic background about which we know nothing, so it's rich for exploration, and 2). I'm not dealing well with Wash's death, dammit. In other words, yes, it's all about me.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Which Firefly character are you?​



Hey, I got Mal too. That's rather surprising, I'd have expected Book or Wash


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Jun 9, 2008)

Three points:

1) When thinking about the show's cancellation, think of Fox as the Operative (in the movie) and the show as Mal. "Nothing is what it seems. The Alliance is not the Evil Empire. You are not some plucky hero. This is not the grand arena." 

Fox wasn't some evil institution oppressing scrappy, poor (multi-millionaire) Joss Whedon. They're a business and the product simply wasn't selling. They'd be in breach of their fiduciary duties to stockholders if they elected to keep pumping money into it when the investment was clearly losing money (as the movie did, too).

2) Shepherd Book's backstory is going to be "revealed" (in quotes because I don't know how much of it was written in advance as opposed to will be retroactively conformed to the show) in a new comic coming in December. If you want to go back and read the prior comics, I'd give a thumbs-up to 'Those Left Behind' (feels almost like an episode of the show) but absolutely suggest you not waste your time on 'Better Days' (which feels nothing like the show and has artwork unfit for a Chuck-E-Ceese giveaway). 

3) One of my favorite quotes was in 'Out of Gas' when Mal is trying to convince Zoe to join his new venture so he's giving her a tour of the ship....

MAL: Try to see pasw what she is, on to what she can be.
ZOE: What's that, sir?
MAL: Freedom, is what.
ZOE (pointing): No, I meant - what's that?
He looks down, sees something we don't need to see, something he was about to step in.
MAL: Oh. Just step around it. I think something must've been living here.

On top of being funny, it also shows how three-dimensionally, how _vividly_, some of the writers envisioned this world when they conceived it.


----------



## William (Jun 15, 2008)

Weapon_Icons has made some great FireFly Icons

Weapon Icon
http://community.livejournal.com/weapon_icons/70225.html#cutid1http://community.livejournal.com/weapon_icons/70225.html#cutid1

William


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2008)

PeriodicLurker said:


> Three points:
> 
> 1) When thinking about the show's cancellation, think of Fox as the Operative (in the movie) and the show as Mal. "Nothing is what it seems. The Alliance is not the Evil Empire. You are not some plucky hero. This is not the grand arena."
> 
> Fox wasn't some evil institution oppressing scrappy, poor (multi-millionaire) Joss Whedon. They're a business and the product simply wasn't selling. They'd be in breach of their fiduciary duties to stockholders if they elected to keep pumping money into it when the investment was clearly losing money (as the movie did, too).


It's a valid point, except my understanding from what I've read is that Fox aired the original episodes out of sequence, which certainly had to contribute to its following not growing as quickly as they might have expected. That's not really giving a series a fair shot, in my opinion.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 15, 2008)

Carrie said:


> It's a valid point, except my understanding from what I've read is that Fox aired the original episodes out of sequence, which certainly had to contribute to its following not growing as quickly as they might have expected. That's not really giving a series a fair shot, in my opinion.



Not only that, they also switched the showing times a few times, sometimes without even announcing the change.


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Jun 26, 2008)

Carrie and Divals,

Citing the broadcast sequence as an explanation isn't really valid, I don't think. I mean, _most_ viewers wouldn't see them in order, anyway. The show was aired before digital cable and TV on DVD became media staples, and so they weren't expecting every viewer to know every preceding second of the show. The order is rarely all that important (hence the word "episode"). 

How many people became fans of 'ER' or 'Desperate Housewives' even though they didn't see the episodes in sequence?

And as far as Fox shifting the show's time slot around, networks do that _all the time_. This is especially true for Fox in the fall, when they broadcast the baseball playoffs four and five nights a week. But did this stop 'House', 'American Idol', or dozens of their other shows? 

Hey, I love the show. (In fact, I think I personally like it even more because it isn't some phony pop culture fad, a'la 'Sex and the City' or 'The Sopranos'.) But I don't think that I would have any greater appreciation of the show if I contrived some silly mythology around why it wasn't successful by disparaging a bunch of people at Fox who I don't even know. People simply didn't want to watch it then, but that doesn't make me enjoy it any less....and I don't think it should make you enjoy it less, either.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 1, 2008)

PeriodicLurker said:


> Carrie and Divals,
> 
> Citing the broadcast sequence as an explanation isn't really valid, I don't think. I mean, _most_ viewers wouldn't see them in order, anyway. The show was aired before digital cable and TV on DVD became media staples, and so they weren't expecting every viewer to know every preceding second of the show. The order is rarely all that important (hence the word "episode").
> 
> ...


Y'know, the funny thing is, I'm not even annoyed by the somewhat patronizing tone of this post of yours, because your zeal in defending Fox is kinda making me giggle, truth be told (I'm picturing you as some fatcat Fox exec madly typing away at his keyboard, defending his life's work to a bunch of anonymous internet dorks, present company included). I'm not marching around their studio wearing a "Bring Firefly back, you bastards!!" sandwichboard, I'm just saying they didn't give it a fair shot, in my oh-so-naive opinion. 

But giggling is good, so we can agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## gildalive (Jul 17, 2008)

Mal: That's the buffet table.
Kaylee: How can we be sure? You know, unless we question it?
***************
Jayne: Don't tell 'em what I did.
*********
Mal: It never goes smooth. How come it never goes smooth?
***************
Saffron: I am to cleave to you.
Mal: To wabba hoo?


----------



## William (Jul 20, 2008)

I could not help myself

OT Link
https://www.mos.org/fireflywatch/

William


----------



## Carrie (Nov 12, 2008)

I have outnerded you all. Meet my new dog, Kaylee Frye. :happy:

















She is adorable and scrappy and loving and a bit rough around the edges, so Kaylee Frye seemed very appropriate. Hopefully Jewel Staite would recognize this as the awesome compliment it was intended to be, heh. 



P.S. I actually adopted two new dogs, but the male's name is still pending. I'm tempted to name him Starbuck and just call him Buck, but I fear my friends and family will move forward with some sort of emergency geek intervention if I do.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, honey - she's adorable! Adorable enough to make the Kaylee tag v.v. appropriate.

As for the male pup - may I suggest Captain Tightpants? No? 

Well, then, is he some variety of sheep-herding dog? Would Shepherd Book work for you?

Either way, glad to see the additions to the canine portion of your household.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 12, 2008)

Just name him Simon.


----------



## gildalive (Nov 12, 2008)

Name him Jayne!

Kaylee's so beautiful. What breed is she?


----------



## Carrie (Nov 12, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Oh, honey - she's adorable! Adorable enough to make the Kaylee tag v.v. appropriate.
> 
> As for the male pup - may I suggest Captain Tightpants? No?
> 
> ...





Blackjack said:


> Just name him Simon.





gildalive said:


> Name him Jayne!


Awww, thanks, you guys!  I think I want to go with a different source of inspiration for him, though. I have an idea brewing in my little brain, but it's not final. 


gildalive said:


> Kaylee's so beautiful. What breed is she?


Apparently when a Corgi and a Sheltie love each other very much, they can hold hands (paws) and produce a Kaylee Frye.


----------



## Duniwin (Nov 15, 2008)

Awwww.... cute puppy


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 20, 2008)

Upcoming Official Map of the Verse. Looks tasty.


----------



## JiminOR (Nov 20, 2008)

Tasty? Nope. I'd say it looks rather shiny.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I have outnerded you all. Meet my new dog, Kaylee Frye. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




UMMM... HELLO? Wow this little nugget of blessed wonderment was well hidden. What a cute, furry little bundle of puppy joy Kaylee is... and puppy #2? Photos? Please?!!?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> UMMM... HELLO? Wow this little nugget of blessed wonderment was well hidden. What a cute, furry little bundle of puppy joy Kaylee is... and puppy #2? Photos? Please?!!?


You're too funny, Laura.



And guilty as charged - I've been meaning to post about them in my clog for over a month now, but, sap that I am, I keep getting choked up when I think about where they came from and how much I love them, etc. Oy, I'm hopeless. 

Anyway, this is Kaylee's "brother", Floyd, aka Floydie (no Firefly name for him; it just didn't fit), on Christmas day with his Christma bandanna. Carrie + dogs + holiday = doggy bandanna. Always. 






Sweetest, most gentle doggy soul you could imagine.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

They are just amazing and beautiful, Carrie. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it alright if I interject with rude crankiness? 

Yeah? Great, I thought you guys would all be game for a little bit of contrarianism....

Am I the only one creeped out by this "pet parent" phenomenon? I mean, this is a sign of the apocalypse..._.literally_, ya know? I read in a marketing book recently that this lavish pet spending and ownership is increasing in direct inverse proportion to birth rates decreasing. So, basically, barren Westerners are just transferring their parenting instincts - which are there exclusively to insure the succession of their genes into the future - onto creatures which bear exactly 0% of their personal DNA. That's bad enough, right? But people are hilariously anthropomorpizing humanity onto them with clothes, gourmet foods, Christmas gifts (does Crazy Cat Lady teach Whiskers to believe in Santa? It's a philosophical debate for the ages.) when, in fact, they're _animals_. Can we grow up about this, please?

No? Well, that's cool. At least we won't have to argue about our kids fighting over this! HA. Ha. .....


----------



## Oirish (Jan 12, 2009)

The Man they call Jayne!

Oh, He robbed from the rich
and he gave to the poor.
Stood up to the man
and he gave him what for.
Our love for him now
ain't hard to explain.
The hero of Canton
the man they call Jayne.

Our Jayne saw the mudders' backs breakin'.
He saw the mudders' lament.
And he saw the Magistrate takin'
every dollar and leavin' five cents.
So he said: "You can't do that to my people."
said "You can't crush them under your heel."
So Jayne strapped on his hat
and in 5 seconds flat
stole everythin' Boss Higgins had to steal.

Oh, He robbed from the rich
and he gave to the poor.
Stood up to the man
and he gave him what for.
Our love for him now
ain't hard to explain.
The hero of Canton
the man they call Jayne.

Now here is what separates heroes
from common folk like you and I.
The man they call Jayne
he turned 'round his plane
and let that money hit sky.

He dropped it onto our houses
he dropped it into our yards.
The man they called Jayne
he stole away our pain
and headed out for the stars!

(Here we go!)

He robbed from the rich
and he gave to the poor.
Stood up to the man
and he gave him what for.
Our love for him now
ain't hard to explain.
The hero of Canton
the man they call Jayne...


----------



## Oirish (Jan 12, 2009)

Single best moment of the whole show I think...well, tied with that smoking hot red head that tried to steal the ship...


----------



## PeriodicLurker (Jan 12, 2009)

Oooohhhhhh......







Gotta go wash my hands now!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats the one! Damn she's fine. Looks like she'd fill out well too:smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 12, 2009)

PeriodicLurker said:


> Is it alright if I interject with rude crankiness?



You can love your pets immensely without being psychotic.

Just like it's possible to note an opinion without being insulting to... well, a good number of the members here.


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 12, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Thats the one! Damn she's fine. Looks like she'd fill out well too:smitten:


 
There's a show on AE called Mad Men, she's one of the stars. It's a really good show, and she looks pretty goddamn awesome in it.


----------



## Duniwin (Jan 12, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Upcoming Official Map of the Verse. Looks tasty.



I have that now. It's shiny. Thanks honey!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 12, 2009)

JiminOR said:


> There's a show on AE called Mad Men, she's one of the stars. It's a really good show, and she looks pretty goddamn awesome in it.


Yes, I will say that Christine Hendricks (or YoSaffBridge as she became known on Firefly) is the single hottest lady in Hollywood right now, not to mention the fact she flaunts her curves happily.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2009)

Attention Browncoats:

Check this song out.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 15, 2009)

I love Escape Key. They broke up a few years ago, but their music, including Mal's Song, is still online at their site.


----------

